# No signal on Sat 119 and 110. Sat 101 is at 90%



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

Over the weekend most of my HD sat channels went out. Off the air still work fine.

If I tune tuner #1 to channel 492 or 493 I get 'Searching for signal on: Satellite in 1.' and if I tune tuner #2 to 492 or 493 I get 'Searching for signal on: Satellite in 2.'

When I go to settings, Sat 101 has 91% on transponder 1 and 89% on transponder 2. All my other channels work except for the HD sat channels.

Sat 119 and 110 have 0% signal on all transponders on all my receivers.

I switched around the connections so that each of the 4 co-ax cables was connected to a different output on the triple LNB than it was before. I still have the same signal strength results. 0% on Sats 119 and 110, and 90% on Sat 101.

Is this obvious LNB failure?

How does the triple LNB work? There are 4 outputs. How do each correlate to the 3 LNBs?

It seems it isn't the multi-switch or cabling because neither my HR10-250, R10, or my 2 old Hughes Tivo SD DVRs have signal for Sats 119 or 110, or channels 492/493.

Or could a bad multi-switch keep the LNB from getting the tone to switch to 119 etc.?

Thanks


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Sound to me like the switch built into the dish is the problem. Each of the 4 outputs on the switch should be able to connect to any of the three satellites.


----------



## Aries1b (Sep 17, 2004)

Interesting, I had the exact same problem crop up Saturday morning (please no 6.3a upgrade conspiracy theories). I lost all signals on Sat 110 and all even transponders on Sat 119 which includes all HD Sat stations. OTA HD was fine. Same "Searching for Signal" message on channels 492 & 493.

It seems that the 18V Sat B input on my Terk 5x8 multiswitch went out. In testing my upstream connections I swapped the Terk for an old 4x4 Eagle Aspen and received all good Sat signals again. I don't have a multiswitch on my dish because it's an older dish upgraded to Phase III. Well actually the 4x4 was intended for that purpose but I wanted the electronics in the attic for easier access.

I just ordered a replacement 5x8 Eagle Aspen from Solid Signal yesterday (note not a Terk) so I can get my 3rd DirecTivo back online. Hope this helps because I know the frustration of that gee, I wonder what link in this complex electronic chain broke this time' feeling. At least it wasnt another hard drive

Cheers...


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, I looked at the '4x8' I have installed under my house this morning. I'm going to try to switch around the cables at the multi and see if that helps me narrow it down.

Does the $70 DirecTv wants to charge me for a service call include a new multi or Dish/LNB as needed?

Thanks


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

If you are not seeing the 110 and 119 satellite it could be that your dish is out of alignment.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

I had the same problem. After all kinds of troubleshhoting, I changed the Dish on the roof. That solved it. Likely the switch on the Dish (I had the 5 LNB) went bad


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

rminsk said:


> If you are not seeing the 110 and 119 satellite it could be that your dish is out of alignment.


Most likely not, since 101 is still 90% and the dish hasn't moved and 110 and 119 have always worked before. And the signal is ZERO on 119 and 110.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

looter said:


> Most likely not, since 101 is still 90% and the dish hasn't moved and 110 and 119 have always worked before. And the signal is ZERO on 119 and 110.


Actually that could very likely happen.

Dish moves enough that the 110 LNB is now looking at 101.

I had a heck of a time switching from a round dish to the oval dish because of this very problem.
It's only a very slight movement to throw them off.

phox


----------



## mbarloewen (Aug 22, 2005)

looter said:


> Over the weekend most of my HD sat channels went out. Off the air still work fine.
> 
> If I tune tuner #1 to channel 492 or 493 I get 'Searching for signal on: Satellite in 1.' and if I tune tuner #2 to 492 or 493 I get 'Searching for signal on: Satellite in 2.'
> 
> ...


You know I had similar problems this weekend and I am in Los Angeles so could it be possibly a regionally isolated problem?

I'd had some HD channels being fine while others were out and then later those channes were ok and others were out.

I haven't noticed any problems since Sunday morning.

Mike


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Actually that could very likely happen.
> 
> Dish moves enough that the 110 LNB is now looking at 101.
> 
> ...


Ok Phox,

I am in Southern California. My dish pretty much faces South. Which way would the dish have to move to ONLY SEE SAT 101 at 90% and 119 and 110 at ZERO?

The elevation CLEARLY has not changed by the marks of the nuts on the bracket. So it could have only moved East or West.

Looking at the 3 LNBs, from left to right, which LNB handles each satellite?

Would the reflector have to move East or West for it to see still see Sat 101 at 90% and 119 and 110 at 0%?

Thanks,
Looter


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the center one sees 110, then the outer ones are looking 101 and 119, but reversed.

110 bounces off the dish dead center, and into the center LNB,
101 and 119 hit the outsides of the dish then cross over and hit the opposite LNB.

So, technically, the dish could move either East or West for the LNB's to get off alignment and either edge LNB start seeing 110, and dark on 101 and 119.

Of course, I could be totally off base, and the LNB's see 101/110/110 in order.


phox


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

> So, technically, the dish could move either East or West for the LNB's to get off alignment and either edge LNB start seeing 110, and dark on 101 and 119.
> 
> Of course, I could be totally off base, and the LNB's see 101/110/110 in order.
> 
> phox


But, I have 90% on 101 and ZERO on 119 and 110. I think you have it backwards.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

looter said:


> But, I have 90% on 101 and ZERO on 119 and 110. I think you have it backwards.


I knew I screwed something up.

I would think the dish would have to have moved slightly east for you to lose 119 and 110.

phox


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, I started switching the co-axs at the multi-switch.

I have a Zinwell Sam 4803.

I disconnected all 4 co-axs from the oval dish.

Then I connect co-axs to only 13v and 18v 22Hz on the multi-switch, I then get some signal around 30-60 on Sat 119.

If I connect one or two of the other co-axs to 18v and 13v 22 Hz, the 119 signal drops to zero.

Does this information point to the multi-switch or LNB?

Thanks


----------



## TomP (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm just curious. I have a DtvTivo that went out last week about the same time. I also looked at my Directv account and they were offering me a new Directv R15 just for the shipping cost. I took it and I HATE THIS "D" Thing. My receiver says it is only receiving only on the right side. Triple LNB. 4x8 switch (New)
I wonder if it has anything to do with having DirecTv Tivo? Sorry didn't mean to post in the HD fourm.  
TomP


----------



## nsf1979 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey I am having similar problems.

I just bought a dual tuner tivo two nights ago and my landlord subscribes to dish network. i connected everything last night and i followed the directions exactly but i am having a problem and don't know what to do about it, i live in LA too above Sunset and La Cienega.

I'm able to receive all the network channels, nbc, fox... but only some of my satellite channels are coming in, mtv no but vh1 yes, cnn yes but fox news no. When i tune to the channel i get an error message stating the signal has been temporarily lost, error 002, satellite 119, transponder 6, dish box model DP311. As far as i know this was working before the tivo was installed.

I don't know what to do in order to remedy the situation. any help would be appreciated. let me know if you need more info too.

thanks.


----------



## msmagula (Mar 9, 2005)

My remedy for similar problems (no 119, no off-air signal meter) was simply to revert to version 3.1. All problems solved. (DTV tech support suggested upgrading the receiver to HR20 to fix the problem)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

nsf1979 said:


> Hey I am having similar problems.
> 
> I just bought a dual tuner tivo two nights ago and my landlord subscribes to dish network. i connected everything last night and i followed the directions exactly but i am having a problem and don't know what to do about it, i live in LA too above Sunset and La Cienega.
> 
> ...


You do know that you are in the DirecTV HDTiVo forum, right? For Dish network help check out this forum. http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?

Anyway, you talk about a dual tuner TiVo, what model? Just how are you connecting the DirecTV TiVo along with Dish network? The Dish network uses the sat at 119 for it's main programming whereas DirecTV uses the 101 satellite position.

Give us DirecTV TiVo model, dish being used, and other multiswitches?


----------



## nsf1979 (Nov 16, 2006)

No I didn't realize I was in the DirecTV forum. I had just done a search of the problems i was having and this thread came up in the results. I am using the 80 hour series 2 Tivo it's not the DirecTV brand and i have it connected with my dish network box model 311. As for the switches i really have no idea. But i will try the dish network site you gave me.


----------

